# sighting a PSE sight for a pse nova fitzgerald



## bowmadness1993 (Nov 23, 2009)

start off at 5 steps from the target and keep shooting and stepping back so u can tell where and how bad it shoots as you move futher back


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Move the pin towards the miss.

If you miss left, move the sight left, etc.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

watermedic23 said:


> Move the pin towards the miss.
> 
> If you miss left, move the sight left, etc.


Thanks, i'll have to remember that when i go to sight my last two pins, it's only a three pined sight, the only issue i have right now is how many yards to put my pins at, my first one is 15 simply because that's how far i can shoot in my yard without shooting towards the neighbor's houses, any sugestions to how far away i should put my last two pins?

Thanks in advance,
Scotty


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*sight*

as the previous post said start close I say 10 feet keep moving the pin towards the error. arrow high move pin up, arrow low move pin down, arrow left move pin left, ect. when you get back to 20 yards use the top pin for 20 yards. 2nd pin 30 yards, 3rd pin 40 yards hope this helps


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

edthearcher said:


> as the previous post said start close I say 10 feet keep moving the pin towards the error. arrow high move pin up, arrow low move pin down, arrow left move pin left, ect. when you get back to 20 yards use the top pin for 20 yards. 2nd pin 30 yards, 3rd pin 40 yards hope this helps


that's what i've had in mind, 20, 30, 40? hmmm, i was thinking like 20, 40, 60 but would that work well?

Scotty


----------

